
PAX Will Now Have "Diversity Lounges", Penny Arcade Says - luu
http://kotaku.com/pax-will-now-have-diversity-lounges-penny-arcade-say-1485455044?utm_campaign=Socialflow_Kotaku_Facebook&utm_source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow
======
HarrietJones
Someone explain how this is different to pyCon's well received feminist
lounges?

Safe(r) space + discussion of issues. What's not to like.

